# Putting a video slide on LG Smart TV



## actorscentre

Hope someone can help,
​Our company has recently purchased a brand new LG Smart TV, the purpose of which is to create for digital advertising for our workshops.
The TV only takes a select amount of video formats, such as MP4, WMV and AVI. Our communications manager therefore wants to know the easiest way to create a “slideshow” type of programme that can loop a number of images/slides.
We have of course looked at creating this in Powerpoint, but found the TV does not support .ppt files. So is there an easy way this can be converted to an MP4 or WMV (NOTE: This would appear easy with external software, but remember we want the project to loop. When doing the conversion, it somehow takes the loop away.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman

You can make your slideshow in any basic video editing software - Windows MovieMaker will do and it's free - just import images (jpegs,etc) to the timeline, add transitions music or voiceover and export as an mp4.
Microsoft's Photostory 3 will also allow you to do something similar, though it's exports are limited to wmv files I think - easily converted to mp4 with a free converter like Format Factory


----------



## actorscentre

zuluclayman said:


> You can make your slideshow in any basic video editing software - Windows MovieMaker will do and it's free - just import images (jpegs,etc) to the timeline, add transitions music or voiceover and export as an mp4.
> Microsoft's Photostory 3 will also allow you to do something similar, though it's exports are limited to wmv files I think - easily converted to mp4 with a free converter like Format Factory


 
Thank you for this response!

However, does it solve the problem in regards to looping the project? I have found the exporting to these file types takes away the looping aspect, with it simply running from start to finish....


----------



## zuluclayman

You should be able to set the looping from within the TV controls - I have a two year old Samsung middle-of-the-range model and it allows me to loop, FF, pause etc while playing video from a USB through a set of on-screen controls (they only show when you use one of them)


----------



## actorscentre

zuluclayman said:


> You should be able to set the looping from within the TV controls - I have a two year old Samsung middle-of-the-range model and it allows me to loop, FF, pause etc while playing video from a USB through a set of on-screen controls (they only show when you use one of them)


Ok well I will give it another try and let you know- thanks again for your help!


----------

